# Kudos to Mark McGovern



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark McGovern walked away with a number of well deserved awards at Wonderfest this year. I never got a chance to say hello but I can say the awards were well deserved. Congratulations Mark. Was this your first Fest?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> Mark McGovern walked away with a number of well deserved awards at Wonderfest this year. I never got a chance to say hello but I can say the awards were well deserved. Congratulations Mark. Was this your first Fest?


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto, comgrats to Mark.
As far as WomderFests go, Mark is a seasoned veteran, going back to the days of the first Polar Lights dynasty...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats Mark...What coveted awards did you walk away with ?
Cheers :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

It wasn't his first visit. I sat next to him during the awards and will let him tell everyone. He earned it! He also entered the iron modeler contest for the 1st time. Was fun to watch. Congrats Mark, on ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Congratulations Mark! Look forward to hearing and hopefully seeing, how you did!

Rob


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kit building kudos Mark!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Guys,

Thank you all very kindly. Sorry I haven't responded sooner, but after getting unpacked & etc. from WonderFest, I had to get busy with another project, a 1:1 scale Frankenstein monster for the Toledo Repertoire Theatre (see attached). This is "tech week" for their production of _Mel Brook's New Musical: Young Frankenstein_, you see.

Boy, what a blast at WonderFest! One of the many highlights is getting to put faces to the usernames from the Forums here. Some guys I get to see at least yearly at local IPMS shows, but gents like Aurora-brat, dklange (an Ohioan of whom I hope to see more this fall - ?), Spockr and whoever else I saw but didn't recognize or haven't listed (because I probably lost them in a Scotch-induced haze in my hotel room) are always a pleasure to meet. Next time out, I'm going to post a thread to try and coordinate meeting times and places where we HobbyTalkers can all get together.

When we do, I hope our Queen of Styrene, Lisa Greco will be there. Not having seen each others for years, we kinda circled each other until Sunday. Then we finally made eye contact and got reacquainted - her with the toll the years have taken on me, I with her formidable upper body strength and world-famous brownies (see the other attached). Your subjects sorely miss you, O Queen!

Back to topic. I took seven entries to this year's show, not having attended since 2006. They were: my "Horror Or Bust" collection of eight 1/4 scale Geometric Design busts (_sans_ the custom base I made for them, which I forgot to pack; so I made do with a black curtain panel, hastily purchased from a west-central Indiana Target store, draping it over the box I carry the busts in), the Polar Lights Mummy, Ultratumbra Productions "El Baron del Terror", Koma Designs Absorbing Man, Warhammer Night Goblin, PL (ex-Aurora) King Kong, and an original issue Brother Rat Fink on a Bike. I had no business bringing that one because it received at Merit award at WF 2013, but I'd stashed the certificate and forgotten about it; my records are now up to date.

I got lucky this year - five of the seven entries I brought won trophies. El Baron got a Bronze, though I still can't figure out how. The "Horror or Bust" collection, King Kong, and the Mummy received Silvers, and The Absorbing Man earned a Gold award. This was a case of being careful what you wish for, because the WF folks generously make their trophies out of solid blocks of glass, and these things are _heavy_! Some poor kid cleaned up in the Juniors categories; his proud parents probably had to rent a U-Haul trailer to lug all that glass home...

The coveted award I received was THE coveted award: "Most AMAZING Figure", sponsored by _Amazing Figure Modeler_ magazine. Amazing hardly describes it - I was just sitting in the room waiting to see who would win the award, having no hope of being selected from among the 600+ models in the competition. The trophy itself has a sharply angled apex, which is very perilous; you get it and you think, "Where is there to go from here?" and the answer is, "No place" - so you're tempted to just drop yourself on the pointy top and end it all on a high note. 

My heartfelt thanks go out to Terry Webb and everybody at _AFM_ for their generosity. I also want to congratulate Dave Hodge and his legions for a really fitting 25th anniversary WonderFest; hope somebody will wheel me in for WF's 50th. My friend Ken Roshak deserves a shout out for serving as my strong right (and frequently left, also) arm at the show. Ken and I competed in the "Iron Modeler" contest Saturday night; we didn't win, but had a ball trying. And thanks again to you guys for the thread.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark, congratulations on your well-deserved wins. I wish I knew which ones were yours while viewing them, but now that I know, all I can say is "WOW!". 

It was really nice finally meeting you in person, even if only for a few minutes. I agree that it would be nice to arrange some sort of Hobby Talk meet and greet type of thing. 

Anyway, glad to hear of your victories, as they say, it couldn't happen to a nicer guy!

Tory


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark,
Thanks for stopping by the Iwata booth and saying Hi. Great meeting you and like you said, putting a face to the name.

Also congratulations on your awards, especially the AFM award. Every year the quality of the work goes up and I feel for the judges.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> ...as they say, it couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


To quote Tweety, "he don't know me vewy well, do he?"

It was great to meet you too, Tory! While we're on the subject, did you enter anything in the contest?



veedub67 said:


> Thanks for stopping by the Iwata booth and saying Hi... Every year the quality of the work goes up and I feel for the judges.


Dash, I knew I left important people out in my other post. I blame the solvent fumes I suck in while I'm using the Iwata airbrush that_ you_ sold me, VW. But, double dash, it works so well...

I feel for the judges, too. While the rest of us were slapping parts together in the Iron Modeler contest or swilling Scotch and pizza :drunk:, the judges were hard at it in the contest room. If their eyesight ever improves, I'm SOL. :tongue:


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> To quote Tweety, "he don't know me vewy well, do he?"


And whose fault it that? Ha!




Mark McGovern said:


> It was great to meet you too, Tory! While we're on the subject, did you enter anything in the contest?


 
As a matter of fact I did, I entered The Giant Insect, The Zombietle and Casketball Bones!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Was cool to meet you too Mark and congrats on winning all those nice shiny obelisks. Judging by the ones I saw the awards were much deserved.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Aurora-brat said:


> As a matter of fact I did, I entered The Giant Insect, The Zombietle and Casketball Bones!


So you were the guy I talked to in the elevator!! If I'd only known. 

Did you wind up getting your award for the Giant Insect?

You guys should have seen it. The most beautiful paint work.

~RK~


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Definitely a well deserved award (Most AMAZING Figure)!! I wondered who that belonged to and was very impressed:thumbsupAs were sooooo many others!!!)

It was great to finally put a face to the name!!

Congrats on all your awards this year!!

- Denis


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh yeah, congrats Mark. 

That Mummy kit was great to see in person. :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> ...I entered The Giant Insect, The Zombietle and Casketball Bones!


Triple dash!!! I was standing there while no less a personage than Mr. Andy Yanchus was schlepping the G.I. for you! I tells ya, my brain ain't worth the Spam it's printed on. As far as I'm concerned, your paint job on that bug sets the standard for anybody else who wants to build one. And your inclusion of the Victim was a clever idea, too. Have you posted photos anywhere? People really need to see your work - feel free to highjack this thread and pop a pic on here! :thumbsup:

Thanks again, gents; seeing you all again was a huge part of the weekend ("huge" as in, like the slice of my finances I left in the Vendors Room...).


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

You can see his Giant Insect here
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2014/display.htm

(and for those that don't feel like clicking on the link, here is a teaser pic)









I haven't started on the 600+ contest pics I took yet. But did get this stuff from the display room done and posted in the wee hours this morning. (which also includes the beautifully built Dungeon and Animal Pit)

Congrats to you too Mark. Well deserved.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Great pictures TAY666! The animal pit and the dungeon have my attention again, whats the word on them showing up in kit form these days?

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Still working on having the molds redone, but there is progress being made.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Congratulations Mark! Great to see you get more recognition!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Which kit received the "Amazing Model" award?


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Which kit received the "Amazing Model" award?


Yes! I looked around on the various forums and FB for it and am not able to recognize it in the masses of unlabeled pics, please post up some pictures of it Mark! Plus the others that you took and what they won. In fact I would like to see everyones models entered from HT members. Any chance of starting a new thread for members Wonderfest entries, and how they did?

Rob


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> So you were the guy I talked to in the elevator!! If I'd only known.
> 
> Did you wind up getting your award for the Giant Insect?
> 
> ...


Unbelievable! Yes, I did, and it was all thanks to you Roy, I wouldn't have known otherwise, thanks for saying something!

It did take a silver award, which amazed me as it was a fairly rushed build (about 1 month start to finish). I guess I hid my mistakes well!

In the future we will definitely need some way to find each other, although at least I now know Mark, Trevor, Chinxy and you by your faces!

Tory


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Aurora-brat said:


> ...I now know Mark, Trevor, Chinxy and you by your faces!


Eeewww - how ya gonna sleep at night? :freak:



ChrisW said:


> Which kit received the "Amazing Model" award?


Oh, yeh...it was "The Absorbing Man". I've attached a couple of photos; they're old, I hadn't made a nameplate for the model then.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Eeewww - how ya gonna sleep at night? :freak:


Not well at all, never said that was a good thing!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark,

Was this your King Kong?










If so, it was freaking amazing!

Tory


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

A-B,

Yes, that's my Kong, built for a HobbyTalk contest some years ago. The local _Young Frankenstein_ production has me hopping right now, but I'll post photos of my other entries on Roy Kirchoff's thread as soon as I can. Thanks for your kind words about the 8th wonder.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Eeewww - how ya gonna sleep at night? :freak:
> 
> Oh, yeh...it was "The Absorbing Man". I've attached a couple of photos; they're old, I hadn't made a nameplate for the model then.


There are many _Amazing _things to like about "The Absorbing Man" build but I really like the smashed keypad-lock for some reason. Maybe its because I've wanted to do that on occasion... 

The Kong build up is very inspiring too. You did a great job of turning the terrain into cliffs. Very reminiscent of the film. 

Good luck with your YF efforts. Hope you bring home a big dumb monster :thumbsup:


Regards,
Matt


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice job, there, Mark, old chap!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Spockr said:


> ....Good luck with your YF efforts. Hope you bring home a big dumb monster :thumbsup:


He's 6'3" and a Marine Vietnam vet; he ain't dumb and I ain't bringin' him home! :tongue:

On this, a day I wasn't scheduled to work at the TMA, I spent 10 hours at the theatre, adding the pieces for the door knockers gag (you know - "What knockers!") and grunging the laboratory walls. The last four hours,were spent making the Monster up for the dress rehearsal and then cleaning up a paint spill. As I sign off, I'm happy in the knowledge that I have another layer of latex drying in the mold for the Monster's forehead appliance.

Joy! :hat:


And, CeeDub, who are you calling...ah, I'm too pooped to argue... :geezer:

This morning: found this pic in my email. It's of our Monster at work at dress last night. The great thing about _plastic_ monsters is, they stay on your shelf when you've finished them.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

He made a yummy sound...


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Mark, congrats on your WF wins. I was this close to finally being able to attend this year. I live in So CA near Disneyland but was born and raised in Dayton, Ohio. Almost family were having their 60th anniversary so the wife (also from Dayton) and I were were thinking of attending the celebrations while I was then thinking of sneaking down to WF. Sadly finances wouldn't allow us.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job on those models and well-deserved wins. You're a true inspiration to us all! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MJB said:


> ...Sadly finances wouldn't allow us.


I feel your pain. This was my first WF since '06.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're a true inspiration to us all!


Thanx, Perf - my inspiration comes from all you guys, so I guess we're even.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats Mark. I have always admired your work and appreciated your sage advise and critiques of my builds as I've posted them. Just finished up the Geometric SOF kit with pics to come soon. Nicely done!

Michael


----------



## resinman (Dec 26, 2007)

Mark congrats on your well deserved win. That absorbing man was fantastic . It has inspired me to finish mine and get the diorama done with Titania.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

That Absorbing Man is awesome! Great work Mark!!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ff,
I've always thought highly of Geometric's Son of Frankenstein kit and your abilities as well. I look forward to seeing the two come together!

res',
The photos other HobbyTalkers posted of their Polar Lights Mummy buildups got me cracking on mine. That's one of the great aspects of these forums, that they can inspire us to greater things. Best of wishes for your Absorbing Man.

Bobby,
It's not awesome, it's amazing - don't want you to get into a semantics battle with Terry Webb. 

Thank you all for taking the trouble to post your compliments. Knowing that they come from guys who are also excellent modelers makes your kind words all the more meaningful.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Mark McGovern said:


> It's not awesome, it's amazing - don't want you to get into a semantics battle with Terry Webb.


Actually, it's "absorbing". I'm being sucked into it's awesomeness. Help!!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Good work Mark! well, you usually win at my Build A Monster Contest...so all is well!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yessir. This little soiree helped me pass the time until Build A Monster 2014 gets here. Then - look out!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark, very cool that you are supporting the local arts. Have you helped the theater with other productions or did Young Frankenstein pique your interest?

Oh, and the "old chap" reference was an acknowledgement of the monster's speech in the play when he first learns to talk - he refers to Victor as "old chap"...at least he did when we saw it.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> ...the monster...refers to Victor as "old chap"...at least he did when we saw it.


Oh, ah. Wait - you meant he spoke to "Frederick", right? I miss the close of the show because I usually leave after any repairs to the makeup that events in Act I may have required are done (the Monster's wife removes his makeup and I have enough appliances to be able to bring fresh ones in for each performance).

The bug bit way before _YF_, back in high school. I double majored in Art and Theatre in college, then went dormant until Mrs. McG. became the Business Manager at the Toledo Repertoire Theatre in 2007. Eventually I got sucked in; I did an old age makeup on another actor for the very first show in which I was cast. In addition to the Monster's makeup, I've been manufacturing props for the show - in fact, after I post this I'm heading down to finish punching up the paint job on the stone walls of the set.

And (despite what you may read on bathroom walls hereabouts) I've never been cast in a role because I was sleeping with the business manager!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your wins Mark. You are a truly muliti-talented man.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh, ah. Wait - you meant he spoke to "Frederick", right?


Oh good grief - of course, "Frederick (or "Froderick" as Igor put it).

Very cool, McG - you're quite the multi-faceted - and multi-talented - individual.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Mark McGovern;4785079[SIZE=3 said:


> ][/SIZE]
> And (despite what you may read on bathroom walls hereabouts) I've never been cast in a role because I was sleeping with the business manager!


Oh...not too good there Mark...maybe some online tutelage...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I dunno guys; there's a fine line between "multi-talented" and ADHD, IMHO. :tongue: I build models, apply makeups, make stage properties and paints sets okay, but making money at those jobs is a talent I haven't mastered yet. My expressing gratitude skills are getting a workout, though.

Thank you all once again for your compliments. It seems that these days, it's easier to complain or criticize than praise. So I'm that much more appreciative of the effort everybody's been making to post these kind thoughts. Back at you all! :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh I dunno... it 's not that hard to praise someone for their good achievements. It's harder to compliment someone for mediocre work in my opinion; at least, if you are trying to be honest.


----------

